# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Surfen nach Kreuzbandriss(OP)

## HardcoreWave

Hey Leute,
habe mir zur denkbar ungstigsten Zeit mein vorderes Kreuzband gerissen. Gerade fngt die Saison wieder an und man nimmt sich schn viel vor, da macht einem der Krper nen Strich durch die Rechnung.

Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen? Konntet ihr euer Knie nach den 6 Monaten wieder voll belasten? Da ich am liebsten in der Welle bin oder hier und da mal gern den Spock oder Flaka be, surf ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so kniefreundlich:P

Knnte wenn alles gut luft gegen Ende Oktober, Anfang November noch die ein oder andere Session mitnehemen.

Wrd mich riesig freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungswerte mitteilt!
Besten Dank :Happy:

----------


## kevin

Moin hatte ein hnliches Problem(gerissene Seitenbnder sowie ein Miniskusriss) vor 2 Jahren damals hat mit mein Artzt geraten nicht surfen zu gehen aber wie das nunmal so ist war der drang dann doch strker.
ich hab langsam gemacht und mich mit riskanten faxen zurckgehalten.das hat auch alles ganz gut funktioniert und laut Arzt hat das keine Schden hinterlassen. aber nach 6 Monaten msste das alles wieder gut sein langsam anfangen;-) du merkst es wen es nichtmehr ganz rund leuft ;-)

----------


## p51flier

Hy Du Leidensgenosse,

ich habe mir mein vorderes KB in linken Knie Ende Jnner gerissen. Schden an beiden Mensci und einen veritablen Knorpelschaden an der inneren Oberschenkelrolle gabs gratis dazu. Wurde noch am gleichen Tag operiert. Alles OK. Nun bin bin ich wieder gleichseitig, hatte vor Jahren schon einen KB-Riss im rechten Knie.

Ein Tipp von mir: pass so um die 8. Woche nach der OP besonders auf Dein Knie auf. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt passieren die hufigsten Rerupturen, dann da laufen gewisse Umbildungen im neuen KB ab. Die Statistik zeigt auch nach 4 Monaten wieder eine erhhte Rerupturhufigkeit. 

Nach 6 Montaten kannst Du, wenn Du kein Reizknie mit ev. Ergssen hast, ohne Problem Surfen gehen. Mit Freestyle whre ich aber noch etwas zurckhaltend. Aber das merkst Du dann selbst, wenn sich das Knie beim Beugen und gleichzeitigen Drehen beschwert. Das wird es mit Sicherheit, glaub mir, und ich hatte ein 100% problemloses Knie (das rechte, das vor Jahren operiert wurde). Du kannst natrlich auch eine kurze Knieschiene ber den Neo tragen.

Alles Gute
Sepp

----------


## simmy1108

---hatte auch schon 2 Kreuzbandrisse.
Am Besten ne gute Reha machen. Krankengymastik & Massagen. Mit Radfahren und Krafttraining die Muskulatur strken! Natrlich langsam anfangen (Vor allem die ersten 4 Monate). Dann sollte es reichen!
Gute Besserung!

Gru Simmy

----------


## HardcoreWave

Hey Leute dankesch fr eure Beitrge... ist immer schn von anderen Erfahrungen mitgeteilt zu bekommen und das macht mich zuversichtlich, dass das scho wieder wird :Happy:

----------


## p51flier

So, vor 2 Wochen war es soweit.
Auf Grund diverser anderer Umstnde konnte ich doch erst nach 7 Monaten wieder auf's Brett steigen. Eigentlich alles ohne Probleme mglich, lediglich kurze schlagartige Spinouts, wenn das operierte linke Bein hinten ist und das Knie schlagartig kurz in die volle Streckung geht schmerzen kurz. Die Muskulatur ist links noch nicht so schnell wie rechts. Also etwas konzentrierter surfen und es passt. Springen am Lago mit linkem Fu vorne null Prob.

Sepp

----------

